# Salt Fork Conditions



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

Anyone been to Salt Fork lately,,, Just wondering what kind of shape the lake is in, I may try it for Walleye in the next week! Thanks in advance!!
Stan


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

The water's pretty much back to normal.


----------



## SeA nYmPhO (Mar 25, 2008)

How was the Walleye fishing Pipeliner?


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

I fished the lake on Sunday(2/13/14) from 12PM-7PM. I was mainly fishing for Crappie. The water was stained(but Salt Fork is always usually in that condition) and the temp was about 55 degrees. The day was very windy but after moving a few times I was able to locate some Crappie in 16' of water. They were suspended at about 10-12'. My partner and I caught about 50 fish. Most were in the 7-9" range. We kept 12 fish in the 10-11" range. Only 1 of the 12 we kept had eggs. Hope this info is helpful.


----------



## Forker (May 5, 2011)

Always helpful BABS.


----------

